# IT REALLY IS OK TO NOT BE PERFECT



## Anachiel (Oct 21, 2007)

No one in this world is PERFECT, have you ever met anyone like that????
I surely haven't, well Ive met people that think they are and try to be perfect, but behind that there is always a flaw somewhere or some sort of problem.
What about all those hollywood stars who get plastic boobs or fake lips or starve themselves to death all for what, to try and create that perfect image.
It's great to try our best but it really is OK to not be the best, I think anyway!
It's OK to be a bit of a slob
It's OK for your hair to get a bit messed up
It's OK to say something stupid once in a while
It's OK to look a little weird once in a while
It's OK if you make a bit of a mess when you eat
Or drop something, like a glass, who doesn't?
It's OK to look a little nervous when you are trying to appear strong, as if no one has never encountered fear
It's OK to make blunders once in a while, I mean how else do you learn to get better?
It's OK if you're not the smartest, or the brightest, we can't all be geniuses, the world needs all types to make the place work
It really is OK :yes


----------



## j35us (Mar 1, 2007)

That's so true.
Nothing is perfect, 'perfect' only exists in an imperfect world.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm perfect. But I'm very modest about it.

Just kidding. But it's our imperfections that make us perfect.


----------



## Nutnutnut (Jun 2, 2007)

What is "perfect" anyway?


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

I am so perfect I have SA. :lol


----------



## Laicos (Jun 24, 2005)

it's true. and even if someone perfect existed, who the hell would want to hang out with them?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Perfect is just a frozen concept that loses meaning when applied to reality.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I wholeheartedly agree Leena.

Thanks. 

Best wishes, 
Gerard


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

It's okay! I like that attitude. So many people use the people in Hollywood as some sort of example of perfection. No one is perfect and even those that look that way sure have problems in their life whether they ask for them or not.


----------



## Phobos (Jun 14, 2006)

I am indeed a great person. Handicapped perhaps, but I have such potential and I'm sure I'll get somewhere with it eventually *devious grin*. Perfection? That is something that cannot be applied to any living beings and I doubt it can be applied to anything non-living as well (seeing as the non-living state could be considered a flaw). When all is said and done, flaws are what makes our strenghts shine through.


----------



## emeraldoceans (Sep 13, 2006)

If we were all perfect what could we learn?


----------



## Lilfly (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm perfectly flawed...Is that an oxymoron?


----------



## Anachiel (Oct 21, 2007)

Lilfly said:


> I'm perfectly flawed...Is that an oxymoron?


I bet your not. The worst critic is your own mind.


----------



## Lilfly (Feb 16, 2007)

You don't know my family :lol 

Really though,all kidding aside,your so very right about that.
-Lilfly


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't really have a problem with not being perfect, i'll have to get up to "barely functioning member of society" before i start to work on being perfect.

And i don't see others as being perfect either, people are full of flaws.And much of the hollywood crowd are total trainwrecks, insecure, drug-users, shallow and neurotic


----------

